# Tail light problems 96 200 ser



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a 96 nissan 200sx SER, well im having problems with the right side tail light. the light works but when i hit the brakes the brake light dose not light up. :waving: I was wondering if this is a common problem for this car because i have seen other 200 sx on the road with the same problem. well i was wondering if any one can help me fix this problems. Any help will be very appreciated thx :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

probably a dual stage bulb with one filament burned out, have you changed your taillight bulb yet???


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

yes i already change the bulb but that did not fix the problem. :banhump: :balls: :balls:


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Left rear tail light*

having the same problem w/ my b14 sentra gxe.(whatever)

blinker works expect for the brake light, it signals and everything, I already changed the bulb, but the problem is still there. I even changed the fuse w/ a spare.

Before I take it anywhere esle I was wondering if anyone had the same problem, and how I can fix this.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*let me know!*



huskya83 said:


> having the same problem w/ my b14 sentra gxe.(whatever)
> 
> blinker works expect for the brake light, it signals and everything, I already changed the bulb, but the problem is still there. I even changed the fuse w/ a spare.
> 
> Before I take it anywhere esle I was wondering if anyone had the same problem, and how I can fix this.


 Hey I'm having the same problem.If anyone finds out any info let me know


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i'm looking into right now

I'll let you know what's going on.

as of right now, i figure its the bulb holder or the wiring. seeing as the other features of the light works.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

4 days now, and now all of a sudden the brake light starts to work. don't know what has caused it but its kind of freaky.

just wish i knew what went wrong/ right.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> 4 days now, and now all of a sudden the brake light starts to work. don't know what has caused it but its kind of freaky.
> 
> just wish i knew what went wrong/ right.


i know this is an old thread but.. i am having the same problem now.. the only thing that i figured out is that the brake light only works with the car lights completely turned off (even the parking lights)... but when the lights and/or parking lights are on, the tail light will work, but when i press the brake it will not get brighter like its suppost to do... this only happens to the right brake light (passenger side) so i was wondering if anyone had this problem before and was able to fix it.. thanks in advance... 

btw..i own a 1998 Sentra GXE


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> i know this is an old thread but.. i am having the same problem now.. the only thing that i figured out is that the brake light only works with the car lights completely turned off (even the parking lights)... but when the lights and/or parking lights are on, the tail light will work, but when i press the brake it will not get brighter like its suppost to do... this only happens to the right brake light (passenger side) so i was wondering if anyone had this problem before and was able to fix it.. thanks in advance...
> 
> btw..i own a 1998 Sentra GXE


It could be a long shot but could grounding affect it? If not, I'de imagine it has to do with the wires.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I was going to suggest a bad ground too. Cuz my gauges do the same thing.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> I was going to suggest a bad ground too. Cuz my gauges do the same thing.


ok well thanks... i will check it out on tuesday and let you know if if it was the ground... anyways, i was thinking maybe a fuse, but then again it wouldnt turn on at all if it was a fuse.. o well i will post after i check and let you know what i tried and if it worked or not... thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Almost sounds like the turn signal switch. I know thats sounds funny, but all of your lights go through the switch. Its a pain in the ass to change. You have to pull the steering wheel, and part of the column.


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

*I fixed it*

well it was the plug its black and i guess it got rusted or something because i bought a pair of taillights from the junk yard and pluged them in and now it works great w/o problems. i figured if your going to get the tail lights from a junked car try to get them from a car w/o rear dmg because it will probably give you the same problem. or im sure they sell the plug at the nissan dealer and you just cut the wires and put in the new one make sure to connect them right its only two wires so it shouldnt be hard to do if you know how to splice wire like speaker wires. well i hope it helps you later. :thumbup:


----------

